# Ohio River at Cincinnati - 4-16



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, after settling into pool last week, clearing up, and the fish turning on, ti all went down the toilet when I checked again today.

Muddy, up in the trees, running hard!!! (My ratings are 1) In Pool, 2) In the Willows, and 3) In the trees.)
I'm assuming they must have had heavy rain up east to produce this, since nothing locally would have remotely effected the Ohio to the state that it is in now - Too Bad!!!

While I was out and about I checked out two boat ramps:
Schmidt - Docks are in, but with the sudden rise in the river, has much debris in the launch area.

Wilder (Ky) - The inlet in which the ramp sits still has HEAVY mud and silt. The person at the City Building said it would not be dredged until LATE JUNE. The dock is not in, which makes it twice as dicey since you cannot launch and board beyond the shore line. 
You can see where a couple of boats have launched, but I suspect mud up past the axle hubs was the price to be paid.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Eastern Ohio didn't really get that much rain, less than a half inch was recorded. It was Western PA that got hammered. Pike Island went from just below 15 feet to almost 25 feet in 2 days. Looks like its going to go down fairly quickly but water clarity will be an issue and more rain coming this weekend.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

We fished the Meldahl pool of creeks today. Rain must have been really spotty. 1st 2 creeks we tried were so muddy we couldn't get a bite. Finally found green water way up the 3rd. Scratched out a good mess. Mostly big black males. Lots of drift in the river. Be careful if you go.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

River was dropping quite a bit this evening. Still up 5 or 6 ft. near Marietta. Find some slack water fish were biting well about 6 to 7 pm. channel cats, a few walleye, a couple hybrids, and drum. Worms.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

PJF said:


> River was dropping quite a bit this evening. Still up 5 or 6 ft. near Marietta. Find some slack water fish were biting well about 6 to 7 pm. channel cats, a few walleye, a couple hybrids, and drum. Worms.


This is what I plan to do this morning. Gonna go pick up some bait and fish some deeper slack water near the bank. Bait ought to be pushed near the bank and the fish will follow.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday, April 20th - At Cincinnati

Up high in the willows, low in the trees, muddy and running.

The caveat is that it has been raining here for two days (Friday and Saturday).
My thinking is that we will pay the price for the rain, BUT the forecast looks good for the week ahead.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wednesday, April 24th - At Cincinnati

Up in the trees and on the rise. Calling for 40 feet (Pool is 28' - Flood stage is 52') 
Someone up-river is dumping on us. We have had little or no local rain, yet the river continues to be blown out.
Rain is forecast for all day Thursday, and a chance of rain through Saturday.

Not good!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Calling for a another inch of rain in Eastern Ohio today into tomorrow. Last couple weeks, every time the water starts to fall, here comes another inch of rain.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Calling for a another inch of rain in Eastern Ohio today into tomorrow. Last couple weeks, every time the water starts to fall, here comes another inch of rain.



Last couple of weeks? The last year and a half. LOL

The rain just ran me out of the yard, calling for some tomorrow as well but I am going fishing somewhere tomorrow. I don't care where, anyplace I can find half decent water.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday in Marietta----HIGH WIDE AND MUDDY.....DEJA VU FROM LAST YEAR....BEEN HIGH FOR 2 WEEKS.....Chance of rain each day this coming week.....no drought in site...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

UP HERE,,,, right now, They are dropping it Like a rock,,,, so you guys get ready for more water! ;>)
https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/riv...141372,141907,143683,152963&data[]=hydrograph


Hey 'kycreek',,, How was the eggs in your specks? All males? ;>)

Just trying to get the timing right,,,, to hit the brush in the creeks up here.
Thanks for the pic


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I'd be fishing that brush as soon as I could. Got out again Thursday & caught another good mess between the rains. It's that time. Find that green water & they will be there.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Ohio River at Cincinnati - April 30th - No Change - In the trees/Muddy/Running Hard


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Down to 26ft at Greenup but another inch or so of rain coming


----------

